# Snowboarding in Dombay



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, guys!

I was reading messages form the forum and didn't find any information on Russian winter resorts. So I decided to write about my favorite one))). You all know about Sochi, but we have a lot of different places except that crowded city. Tell a truth I just don't like Sochi though it is considered to be the gem of the region where I grew up. There is too much noise, mountains are mostly not natural already, though it's rather clean there. But many people like it because it's fashionable and "civil". As for me I prefer wild mountains where you can see and feel the power of nature. My favorite place is Dombay where I currently live. It's situated in Karachay-Cherkess Republic, Caucasus. Dombay is a small settlement with official population only 300 people. And it is surrounded with mountains from every side: when you look around you feel like a small ant looking at mighty silent giants. Every season has it's own magic here. You can see it from photos (though they are not able to show all the beauty). We also have a lot of rivers with ice water, waterfalls, lakes... Today it started snowing on the 3rd level already (there are 5 levels here and possibility for freeriding))) Besides every year we have snowboarding and ski competitions here and other interesting events like bikeshow, paraglider sport cup, rock climbing competitions and so on. I'm not very good in telling something so I will better attach more photos.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

yes i think that that is a correct boot size for you.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Emm... What do you mean?)))


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice pictures, ignore DCsnow, he got dropped/shaken alot as a baby.



DCsnow said:


> yes i think that that is a correct boot size for you.


die in a fire


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Belka said:


> Emm... What do you mean?)))


im just kidding. nice pictures!


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks))) In real it looks even better than at the pictures.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

DCsnow said:


> im just kidding. nice pictures!


Strange joke... At least for Russian mind)))


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Looks awesome!

Do you have any photos from your days on the mountain? I would love to come ride there.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Sick-Pow said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Do you have any photos from your days on the mountain? I would love to come ride there.



Sure. Last photo was taken in winter last year (that is near the hotel) and all others were taken in spring 2007 (the only photos of myself on the high levels I could find).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Belka said:


> Strange joke... At least for Russian mind)))


Well, around here, DCsnow "*Is*" the joke! Don't worry if you didn't "_Get It!_" It wasn't much of a joke & he _isn't_ funny!!! :dunno: 

(_....Unless he's giving equipment advice, talking about his life, his girlfriend, his occupation, school, where he lives, and what kind of snowboarder he is! Then? *He's Freakin' Hilarious!!!!*_) :laugh: :eusa_clap:

As for the pics,... Looks damn near like _Heaven_ to me!!! Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful country!:eusa_clap:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Belka, are those first pics all taken by you, or just some taken of the area? Some of those are pretty sweet...


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

koi said:


> Belka, are those first pics all taken by you, or just some taken of the area? Some of those are pretty sweet...



They all are taken in my area, but summer photos I took myself and others were taken by my friend.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful! and Big! and DCSnow, can you please stop shit posting man? I'm not big on bashing you like other people have, but can you at least pretend to keep it on topic?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like rockin' terrain to me. Not a bad place to call home at all.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Great place when there's snow. The thing about Dombai is that when winter is bad there's no snow. I mean none. I hear they have a good snowmaking though.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Looks like rockin' terrain to me. Not a bad place to call home at all.


Yep. But after living near the sea for 22 years it was difficult to get used to climate and air pressure here:dizzy: I hope that soon I will finally start feeling here like at home. But there is one more obstacle for it: too small amount of people. Of course, there are a lot of people outside since December till May, but during other months if you go out in the middle of the week it seems like the settlement is dead: not a single soul on the street... Only lonely wisp of smoke flowing from the pipe of cafe nearby.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Great place when there's snow. The thing about Dombai is that when winter is bad there's no snow. I mean none. I hear they have a good snowmaking though.


It seems that you made a muddle of Dombay and Sochi. They have warmer climate. Besides after they built a new tunnel they really have problems with snow because of air flow disruption. And yes, they use snowmaking machinery for Krasnaya Polyana for 3 years. Or maybe you thought about Dubai. Last season was bad here: it started snowing only in the very end of December and snow melt after March. But during last 10 years here have never been snowless winter (maybe more, but all past 10 winters I came here with my family and can say for sure that here was enough snow for riding).


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Haven't been to Dombai in at least 27 years, don't know much about changes except that they must be significant. I remember though we had to switch training camps due to lack of snow and the word around always was that Dombai is sort of a crapshoot when snow is concerned. That was early 80s I think.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I have always wanted to ride the former Soviet bloc. Transworld did a great story back when they wrote things worth reading around '92-93 I think about boarding in the former USSR and how it was so noncommercial compared to the resorts here.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Haven't been to Dombai in at least 27 years, don't know much about changes except that they must be significant. I remember though we had to switch training camps due to lack of snow and the word around always was that Dombai is sort of a crapshoot when snow is concerned. That was early 80s I think.


It seems that climate has changed a lot since that time. BTW, how did you get here at 80s? Were you living in USSR? I was told that in Soviet Union times it was difficult to get here. It was possible to come only if you had health resort voucher.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Belka said:


> It seems that climate has changed a lot since that time. BTW, how did you get here at 80s? Were you living in USSR? I was told that in Soviet Union times it was difficult to get here. It was possible to come only if you had health resort voucher.


I'm Russian, moved to USA when I was 19.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> I have always wanted to ride the former Soviet bloc. Transworld did a great story back when they wrote things worth reading around '92-93 I think about boarding in the former USSR and how it was so noncommercial compared to the resorts here.


It depends on what you mean "noncommercial". Of course, everything here is cheaper than in Europe for example, but according to our standarts it's rather expensive. 1 day of ski-pass on new ropeway costs 45$, rent of equipment is 13-15$, average meal is 15$. Though you can always dicker over prices))


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool post I always like hearing about places to ride I've never heard of (Dombay). Great pictures as well!


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Cool post I always like hearing about places to ride I've never heard of (Dombay). Great pictures as well!


Thanks:blush: Come here, in reality it looks better than on photos!


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

About new chairlifts... Here are some photos.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've always wanted to visit Russia, this pretty much just confirms it.

Awesome pics Belka, thanks for posting.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Belka said:


> Strange joke... At least for Russian mind)))


Strange joke for ANY mind!

Great pics! I always love to see other resorts. I doubt I'll ever board in Russia (or anywhere in the Eastern Hemisphere for that matter) but it's still really cool to see!

We just have too many options in North America. I'll never be able to ride all the good resorts within 1000 km of my home. :blink:


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> We just have too many options in North America. I'll never be able to ride all the good resorts within 1000 km of my home. :blink:


That's great to have such a big variety of resorts not far from your home:thumbsup:


----------

